# seasonality of kings around the piers?



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

It seems like right now(July) y'all are having good success with the Kings around the piers. Is there are part of the year when it's better or worst? Do they move off in the winter? I'm coming down mid August, was going to come in Sept though. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just recently started targeting kings on the local piers, but I have asked a few locals that question myself.. I was told by a couple seasoned vets that they are in around the piers pretty much til the end of July, then it slows down in August and picks back up in September until around the end of October. Then it doesnt pick up again til about March. Not sure if thats correct information but thats what I was told from a couple pier rats. Im sure someone with more knowledge than myself will chime in


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

They are usually strongest from late March through mid June. There's a late run starting around late August through October, these have traditionally been larger fish. Mid summer was always slow for kings.

Mid August is when they start showing up in the bay too, and these are mostly monsters. 

This is all from my experience from the 60s through mid 90s, haven't wet a hook in many years so I don't know if it's valid for nowadays. I loved snoveling up kings from the dark water more than any other type of fishing.

Rick


----------

